# Man arrested for driving retired ambulance



## ArcticKat (Aug 5, 2011)

LOUISVILLE, Ky. (WDRB)--It had lights and sirens blasting, speeding through traffic, but police say the ambulance had no business being on the road.  That's why the driver was arrested and the ambulance impounded.

Steven Lowery admits he's a little embarrassed about what happened.  "If I broke the law I am embarrassed and ashamed," says Steven Lowery, purchased retired ambulance.

On Monday, Lowery was in his personal ambulance and got an emergency call.  "I got a call right at the corner of Preston and Cooper Chapel that there was an animal...a dog had got run over."

http://www.wdrb.com/story/15197212/man-arrested-for-driving-retired-ambulance


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 5, 2011)

Where I'm from we are not permitted to sell our retired ambulances to the public unless red lights, siren, and AMBULANCE decals are removed.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 5, 2011)

*Ghostbusters!*


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 5, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Where I'm from we are not permitted to sell our retired ambulances to the public unless red lights, siren, and AMBULANCE decals are removed.


I know we remove the front lightbars, but otherwise I think they remained intact. Its always going to look like an ambulance, and there's little you can do to stop someone from just putting the lights back on and running around the streets wailing the siren.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2011)

We remove all decals, lightbar, and the siren. Ive seen a couple of our old ambulances being used as ice cream trucks/vans.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Aug 5, 2011)

firefite said:


> We remove all decals, lightbar, and the siren. Ive seen a couple of our old ambulances being used as ice cream trucks/vans.



I wonder what we're going to do with the big International chassis models we're buying now.  As far as I know the only ones that have been retired so far are still in Fleet as reserve units.  Guess maybe they'd get sold to smaller EMS outfits?  Doesn't seem like the kind of vehicle that one makes into an ice cream truck.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 5, 2011)

Our resales often end up in the hands of contractors.  Plumbers, electricians, etc.  they love them, especially with the lights because they can just put in the amber lenses and viola, they have a vehicle for roadside repairs too.  If it's a chassis only, smaller towing companies like to get them to remount their tow platforms onto.  They're affordable and still have lots of good miles on them.  

If we have one that's been devalued to the point of trading in for a new cot, then it gets donated to a Caribbean island.  We have one on St. Lucia and another on Monserrat.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 5, 2011)

mycrofft said:


>



My wacker dream is when I become a medical director (with a service that uses their medical director in a limited field response capacity), I want to get and have restored an old station wagon ambulance as my response vehicle.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 5, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> I wonder what we're going to do with the big International chassis models we're buying now.  As far as I know the only ones that have been retired so far are still in Fleet as reserve units.  Guess maybe they'd get sold to smaller EMS outfits?  Doesn't seem like the kind of vehicle that one makes into an ice cream truck.



We only have the type 2s. So they are just a normal van. I have seen one type 3 that a guy is using as a locksmith truck.


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

This guy is a moron, IMO. Good thing he was arrested before he ended up doing something _really_ stupid. As much as I love dogs, they're not the sole focus of any emergency services personnel. That isn't to say I haven't done CPR on a canine before (interesting experience), but humans are #1 goal to save. Everything else is almost arbitrary. 

The decommissioned type 3's here are stripped of front light bar, all emergency lights disabled (bulbs removed, wires cut), all decals associating the vehicle to our department and line of work are removed and the siren is removed (along with the L&S controls).]

I have seen one of our decommed rigs used for an emergency locksmith service vehicle. A homeless shelter uses a couple old trucks as pick up rigs when they're requested to pick up homeless individuals who don't need EMS but call them anyway (mostly for warmth). They reinstalled amber caution lights in place of the red emergency lights and reinstalled a control box; neat setup.


----------



## silver (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm sorry but the reporter for that segment has the most ridiculous Southern accent...


----------

